# Installing my first Sharp 90"



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Ooog, it sure is big.

Did not have that sensation in the store since the showroom was enormous, but now with the shipping crate in a room with a more normal ceiling height, it really has some impact.

Thoughtfully, Sharp has the shipping box configured to come off in a horizontal unwrapping motion rather than lifting the box up off the TV, which wouldn't be possible since the crate is quite a bit more than 1/2 the ceiling height.

I am using the Sanus 37-90" bracket. That part is pretty standard, although it looks TINY compared to the TV.

I have made a 2X4' 1 1/2 inch thick backing panel to mount the bracket too. This bridges some studs in the wall and lets me put in MANY lag bolts, LOL.

In view of the difficulty in raising and lowering the TV on the wall, I am making a wiring harness that will connect all jacks on the TV, and run that to the equipment rack.  Yeah, I know, some of the cabling will never be used, don't care, I'm 55 and the TV ain't coming off the wall till it dies.

(LOL, have already decided next TV in this location will be a 22:9, there isn't enough height to go bigger at 16:9!)

Did I mention the TV is big?

Found myself just gaping at the box, it is overwhelmingly big. I have 4 or 5 helpers lined up to lift TV onto bracket in a few days. (client has had a family emergency come up, completion of the install might be delayed. I have a key to the place, but won't hang it on the wall till he returns)

TV will be connected to a blu-ray, VCR (LOL!!!) and OTA to start with. I anticipate a PC hookup and connection as a display device to a smart phone.

I am also doing a little pre-wiring for Dish and DirecTV, I'm thinking at some point this install might have both, heh, heh.

I am routing the cabling inside the wall cavity, and going up to a drop ceiling, and then across and back down in the wall to the equipment rack.

There is an air vent in the ceiling above the TV I find aesthetically annoying, and I have permission to move it 10 feet or so off to the side. Also, I found some connections to the room lighting and have permission to wire a new wall switch as a kill switch for 2 lights that are immediately in front of the TV.

I am putting the TV as far out from the wall as possible (several inches) to get ventilation, and to leave room for me to get my arm up behind it. Just in case.

I apprised the client that while the TV is pretty good on most specs, it has a problem with 'ghosting' in 3D mode. Client has seen 3D at the neighbors, and was massively unimpressed, so OK on that.

OTA antenna install is a challenge, affixing tripod to the metal roof kinda thing, oofda. I'll get it.

Speaker system is going to be primarily stereo, but might put some rear surrounds up if client approves when he returns. Not big on surround, but he does want it LOUD, and we can do that.



More as I progress on this big boy .. .


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow ! That is huge. I know what you mean about it not so big in the store but when you get it home in the room being a huge difference.
Sounds like you have it under control and installing it to future proof it also.
Nice write up.

Edit: OMG ! I just found this thing on the Sharp website for mega bucks. Definitely need a surround sound system to go with that. Since so much money is being spent you might want to consider speakers in the wall.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Man you must have a huge house.


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

I think my visually-impaired wife needs one of these to watch NFL Sunday Ticket on. My wife is not happy when she can't watch the Ticket on a large screen! LOL


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Client has a large area for the TV. 

It is pretty exciting working on it, funny to keep looking over my shoulder at the box, "yep, it's still there, and it's still HUGE!"

Customer bought TV for around $8K at a retailer, not online. Did have TV delivered, I was willing to haul it in my pickup, but retailer offered free drop off, so jumped on that.

Speakers (2) are big and loud, and are mounting on the same wall as the TV, to either side. 

TV is for a variety of uses, casual OTA, the smart phone for slide shows, business presentations, and on-line viewing. I'm thinking satellite in the not too distant future, client actually not big on that, just big on a big TV.

I was a little concerned about the TV get hoisted before I get it installed (seems like everybody knows about it locally!) but it would take 3 men and a pony to lug it anywhere, so I am not too worried about that. (and who are they going to call to get it hooked up?)

Oh, forgot, they want a video game on it, forgot what kind. I will connect it, but at my age, I'm not too interested in the gaming aspects. Client is big on parties, probably going to watch quite a bit of sports on it.


Already have a firm (I think) prospect on another one, a local called me last night and asked about price and availability. Thing seems to sell itself, LOL!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It it will be allowed - make pictures for us. Intersting to see it rather than read.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

This, or similar if something better is available, will be my next TV. We have finished the planning stages on our basement remodel and a very large TV will be part of it. I want a projector, but given how many games us a Kinect, a projector just won't work. So a TV it is.

Maybe the price will drop a little by then.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

How about several large, but not gargantuan TVs??


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I could see this install with the 90, and 2 32" TVs on either side, LOL!

Also, had someone else want to talk about a big one, we discussed 80" and 90". Think for the $$$ he is already convinced himself to get an 80", and now he is just weighing how bad he wants a 90" and whether or not the Missus will allow it.

Very hard to remain neutral in discussions with that type of constraint, my loyalties go to whomever signs the check, LOL!


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Due to a family emergency on the part of the client, and myself being a little gimpy from a sprained knee, did not get TV on wall until tonite.

Yesterday managed to get wiring harness in the wall, and actually, that was more difficult than putting the TV up. The cables are as thick as my arm, and forcing it up the inside of the wall was awful. Even with help, still wasn't easy, weight of the wiring, and the bulk made it tough. Run across ceiling was difficult as airduct was an obstacle and some ceiling tiles just would not come out. Run down wall to equipment rack was only easy part, weight of the cable finally was working with where I wanted it to go.

Only source right now is a blu-ray, played Blue Planet and Dream is Alive first, and then adjusted picture settings with No Country For Old Men. Not a good choice, I'll take some more blu-rays on Saturday.

Many comments on the size once TV was on bracket. Only took 3 men to heavy it up, and both catches had a satisfying click so I knew immediately it was not going to fall. My helpers weren't so sure.

I connected all wires (except RS232, can't imagine TV ever being operated via a computer, and me having anything to do with it), and managed to get power cord tied up behind set. Over looked having 2 headphone jack to RCA L+R female adapters, but I'll have those Saturday.

Have a picture of the reinforcing plate all bolted up to the wall but for some reason I can't post it here as it is the wrong extension(?).


Out of the box the picture was not unpleasant, I reined in the color, and tweaked several other settings, but need a different movie to get it dialed in, still it's very watchable.


The room is large, the speakers built in the TV don't play very loud, but I'll get that fixed.

After speakers will start on antenna array. We can hit 2 DMAs at this location and client wants that plus FM for a receiver. Have a friend making some attachment rails for the antenna tripod, I am using 5' tripod, 10' of 2" pipe, and then around 5' of 1 1/2" where the antennas mount. It's as high as I'll go with out guy wires. The rails hold very well, just a pain installing all this as I get older, LOL.

Will add a big ground rod, ground wire and a sharp aluminum spike to the top of the stack, too. I am still far below some power lines not too far away, and I am not close enough to contact them even if antenna stack falls over.

Neighbor wanted the box the TV came in, fortunately. I wasn't sure how I was going to haul it off!

Client impressed that post-it notes on the wall lined up quite well with location of TV, it wound up right were we wanted it. There was a slight out-of-level condition, the RH side was a tad low. The adjuster on the bracket was a bit of a reach to get to, but I got it. Having the TV built out so far from the wall really helped. Also made plenty of room for connecting wires, and since the TV is so big, having it further off the wall enhances the 'floating' effect I like.

Lucky the bracket was centered for TV location, the TV bracket holes come out right at the ends of the mounting plate, very little left or right travel on the bracket as installed. Glad the reinforcing plate was there, it allowed perfect centering of the bracket, and it holds TV off the wall another 1 1/2".


More later, it's a fun project, just too bad it has taken a couple weeks to get it up, we all were anxious to see TV on the wall and working!


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Any updates ? Did you take any pics ? I have had my eye on the 90 fo quite some time. Promised the wife I wouldn't buy another TV till Oct- Nov. I hope it can be had for about 6 grand by then. If so, I will be all over it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rockaway1836 said:


> Any updates ? Did you take any pics ? I have had my eye on the 90 fo quite some time. Promised the wife I wouldn't buy another TV till Oct- Nov. I hope it can be had for about 6 grand by then. If so, I will be all over it.


Best Buy has the 90" on sale for $8,000.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sharp+-+AQUOS+-+90%26%2334%3B+Class+(90%26%2334%3B+Diag.)+-+LED+-+1080p+-+120Hz+-+Smart+-+3D+-+HDTV/9090233.p?id=1218990146707&skuId=9090233


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

80" (Sharp) is around $3500 now at BB. Makes me want one for my house. 

Everyone happy with set, picture quality is good, speakers play loud, and the size is right. TV is getting some use as a display for a laptop and the readability of the screen is appreciated.

Install still not finished, my gimpy knee has been a hindrance for ladder work, but there is enough connected to TV it is seeing use. ( need to change some of the room lighting, and a little trim work by the equipment rack.

I tried posting a pic but I get the wrong extension error and have no idea what's up with that.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Best Buy has the 90" on sale for $8,000.
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Sharp+-+AQUOS+-+90%26%2334%3B+Class+(90%26%2334%3B+Diag.)+-+LED+-+1080p+-+120Hz+-+Smart+-+3D+-+HDTV/9090233.p?id=1218990146707&skuId=9090233


Yes, thanks. I saw that a few days ago. But as I said, I promised the wife, nothing before Oct- Nov. Also. it's my hope to see a price drop by then.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

gov said:


> 80" (Sharp) is around $3500 now at BB. Makes me want one for my house.
> 
> Everyone happy with set, picture quality is good, speakers play loud, and the size is right. TV is getting some use as a display for a laptop and the readability of the screen is appreciated.
> 
> ...


I have had my 80 inch Sharp for close to 2 years now. I got lucky and caught a sale, and an extra 5% off for using the store's credit card. Back then it was a steal at $3800. Still loving it !!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

As pixels get stretched more and more as screen sizes increase, what is the optimum size? Doesn't one have to sit quite far back with a mega set (90" and above")?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Room is scaled pretty big, long dimension is over 40 feet. Closest seating is around 12 feet, and if they had a crowd, TV is high enough for good sight lines from much further back.

With the 9 foot ceiling TV doesn't look freakishly big. (of course I am used to it now) Future TVs in this spot could be wider but not taller (22:9), unless they do a remodel.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice! Perfect for the 4K's in a few years......  though I'm also saying that seriously.


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

8-10 FT works great for my 80. If and when I get the 90, it will be in the same place it is now. Only difference is I most likley will wlll wall mount it. That will give me an extra foot or so of distance. Mine is in my garage. (mancave) Ceiling height is 10ft.

Here's a pic of the man cave taken when I had the 70 inch in there. Had to remove a shelf to get the 80 in the same spot.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Did you move the 70 to the left or the right? 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't see much advantage to someday putting a 4K set in place of the 90". Most of the room would be beyond the ability of a human eye to discern all the extra pixels.

If there were 4 45" TVs in place of the 90", and you watched from the same distance, I don't think you'd see all 8 million of those pixels either.

A 22:9 4K set in the 125" range (if it was short enough vertically to fit) might be an improvement. And yes, I would love to have one at my house right now, LOL!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks! I like your Pic N Pic, too- (two sets).


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Did you move the 70 to the left or the right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


It ended up in the livingroom......lol


----------



## Rockaway1836 (Sep 26, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Thanks! I like your Pic N Pic, too- (two sets).


There are as many as 6 sets out there. At the moment there are 5. When football kicks off there will be 7, and maybe 8. for opening day. But 6 is standard for the season.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sports bars got nuttin' on you!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and the provider will convert your account into commercial one :eek2:


----------

